# Preston Institute of management Science And Technology accepted in CANADA and HOW



## awwkhana (May 22, 2016)

Dear All,

Can any one help me with my assessment with Canadian immigration, i have completed my 4 years bachelor's degree form Preston institute of management science and technology and it is stamped and verified by HEC pakistan. 
I had researched on academic evaluation bodies in CANADA most of them does not allow preston in their evaluation list. can some one help a way out.

my degree is accepted and verified by HEC.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to get your education assessed by WES for Canada. Education in Pakistan is much inferior to that in Canada. 
https://www.wes.org/ca/


----------



## awwkhana (May 22, 2016)

my university is not in the list of WES Canada. what can i do now. But it is verified by Higher Education Commission Pakistan.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

awwkhana said:


> my university is not in the list of WES Canada. what can i do now. But it is verified by Higher Education Commission Pakistan.


It doesn't matter if it's recognised by the HEC in Pakistan - if it's not recognised by any of the assessment organisations designated by the Government of Canada, then it is not recognised by the GoC and you cannot use it in your Express Entry profile. 

The GoC makes its own laws and is not influenced by or answerable to any non-Canadian government or institution, so there is no way to work around your problem other than re-do your degree with a recognised school.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

awwkhana said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can any one help me with my assessment with Canadian immigration, i have completed my 4 years bachelor's degree form Preston institute of management science and technology and it is stamped and verified by HEC pakistan.
> I had researched on academic evaluation bodies in CANADA most of them does not allow preston in their evaluation list. can some one help a way out.



It is not recognized as a legitimate school. As mentioned above, the Pakistani education system is inferior to the Canadian system so it is not surprising that an institution like Preston isn't recognized. There is no way to change this. You can still apply to come to Canada, but your education will not count in your favour because, quite frankly, it is nowhere near being up to Canadian standards.




> my degree is accepted and verified by HEC.



HEC has nothing to do with Canada so that is completely irrelevant.


----------



## bravogy (May 2, 2015)

For OP.....

You can apply ECA from ICAS as they did not listed Preston as unacceptable in their listing.


----------



## liaquat (Mar 5, 2017)

bravogy said:


> For OP.....
> 
> You can apply ECA from ICAS as they did not listed Preston as unacceptable in their listing.


What about the WES, from where I can see their list for institutions for Pakistan which are recognized by WES.

Has anybody from Pakistan has done their recognition from WES ?


----------



## bravogy (May 2, 2015)

WES is also good but check your institution if it is listed in their approved list the they will issue you required report.


----------

